# Anyone bowfish in the valley or South Texas?



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I think I will be starting bow fishing pretty soon. Anyone down here who could show me the ropes or give me some pointers??


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

I occasionally put my bow in the boat while fishing at Pt. Mansfield and shoot stingrays when the opportunity presents itself, which is quite often.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I know a top notch fellow in Carizzo Springs. How close is that to you?


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Not sure how far that is, several hours at best.


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been to the nueces and several creeks that feed into it big gar and buffs.


----------



## offthehook (Sep 2, 2007)

I bowfish choke canyon .lets roll.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

I live in Edinburg and want to start up bowfishing. Let me know when we can set up something for falcon lake or one of the valley lakes. plenty of gar everywhere.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Let me know when you want to go so I can set my bow up


----------

